# Sub thump when turning on



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have an old (15+ years) Velodyne 10" sub that I think was hit with a power surge. The sub works fine but when it powers on or any time the signal to the sub gets interrupted (changing inputs) I get a loud thump but otherwise sounds great.

Any thoughts on a DYI fix or even replacing the amp? I believe it was only rated at 80W RMS


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I think an amp replacement is the only way to get rid of the thump, but for a sub of that age and size I'd wonder if amp replacement would be worthwhile.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Even though the sub still sounds good for what I use it for (bedroom setup paired with an equally old set of B&W speakers) I could not justify spending a lot of money on it. I will probably just live with the thump for now.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it set to "auto" or always on". Sometimes if the amp get damaged the auto sencing circuit gets too slow causing the thump from the input signal. I don't know what model of V you have so you would have to look to see if there is a "auto" mode you can turn off.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

It does have an auto mode which is what I am using but for as infrequent as I use it, it might not be worth having it turned on all the time.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Then my only suggestion is to turn the sub on and let the old bugger warm up before your turn on the receiver, that should take care of the thump. Or you can just live with it, create a nice war story for those that make a face when it turns on. 

You downloaded a new verison of Solitudes and was listening to it enjoying the peace and tranquility at a nice volume and all of a sudden the recording cut into a Norweign death metal band which:

1. Caused a spike to the sub amp
2. Killed the hamster
3. Caused you wife to go on prosac for a week.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Well the problem is that it is not just when the sub turns on but whenever the signal gets interrupted so I could be watching a movie for hours then switch over to my Duet and it will thump but once it is playing all is good.

Poor Squeaky (fictitious hamster) never knew what hit him R.I.P. :no: LOL


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you can remove the amp, have a look at it to see if anything is "obviously" burnt. If not you can take it in to get repaired. I had an old Yamaha that was cutting in and out, cost me $50 to get it repaired. If they want to charge you to much you can always contact V and see what a replacement amp costs and how easy it is to replace.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I guess I should open it up and see if there is anything obviously wrong in there, might get lucky and be able to fix it with a trip to radio shack.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey, if you didn't fiddle with the stuff, it wouldn't be a hobby...


----------

